# 4CTF Errata Thread



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread is only for compiling an errata list, so please don't make it all untidy by posting questions or comments in it.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2002)

*Page 37:* "The Hero class itself gains no base attack bonus advancement, no saving throw advancement, and limited hit points." Should read "The Hero class itself gains poor base attack bonus advancement,  saving throw advancement, and limited hit points."


*Missing Superpower: "Ageless".*  This is actually called Immunity to Aging, and is as follows: It has a base rank of 1, and basically gives you the monk's ability to not suffer the penalties of aging, though you still die when your time is up. For 1 more rank, you just don't die of old age; only injury or violence can kill you.


*The Mighty Lifting power  lists Heroic Strength as a prerequisite*.  This should be Heightened Physical Ability - Strength.


*Skill Knowledge [clarification, not errata] *-- grants 2 skill points which can be used as if they were gaining a class skill, as long as one of your current classes has that class skill. So, if you're a rogue 5/Hero 1, and you get 4 extra skill points with this power, then you could use them as if you were purchasing skills as a rogue. Any skills that your rogue doesn't have as class skills would cost 2 ranks, as usual.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

I've got some nit-picky typo notes I wrote up, if you want them:

Page 6 : Almost all the cptions for pictures have periods at the end. This page's caption doesn't.
Page 10 : same thing.
Page 50: same thing, and artist's name has periods at beginning and end of name.
Page 58 : Under Diana, 1st paragraph - "Diana is a nun young nun..."
Page 64 : Caption - "Here, Larcen fights on <one> of the roboic <robotic> agents of Anton Labs."

I've got to say - the high quality of editing and layout on this book was very refreshing.
A very high quality piece of work. 
Great work, all involved.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 23, 2002)

Correct speed for Andromedans:

The Andromedan template's listing for Super Speed on page 24 doesn't quite match up. The total cost is listed as being 20 HrPs, which is correct, but the amount of ranks listed doesn't total up to this.

Base rank 1.
Increased speed x9 (9 ranks).
greater speed x8 (16 ranks).
Power cancelled when within 25 feet of andromedite (rare circumstance, doubled for high ranks, 4 HrP reduction).

1 + 9 + 16 - 4 = 22, not 20.

To make this work, simply remove 2 ranks from greater speed, making it greater speed x7.

This correction made, Andromedans can move at +12,800 ft. per round.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

pg. 92: Encumbrance Restricted : "Because this power requires agility or grace, you cannot use it when wearing light armor or no armor, and when you are no more than lightly encumbered."

I think it would be "you can ONLY use it when..."

edit: found another.
page 61, under Heightened Charisma, it shows the vampire gaining Dexterity.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 21, 2002)

In a few places in the book, a Marvel comics character named "Spiderman" gets mentioned. The correct name of this comic character is "Spider-Man".

Not really true errata I know, but its good to be exact when mentioning a big company's I.P.


----------



## Alzrius (May 12, 2003)

Zidi Wheatling has less feats than she should, by either one or two, depending on whether she gained the Heroic Powers feat for free or not.

Zidi is a 8th/1st level Hero/Fighter halfling character. At her first character level, she gains one feat. She gains three more at character levels three, six, and nine. She also gains a bonus feat for being a first level Fighter. The total so far is five. She takes the Gain Feat superpower thrice, for a grand total of eight feats she should have.

Her feat listing, however, only has seven listed: Ambidexterity, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (giant melee object), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (giant thrown object), Heroic Powers, Iron Will, Leap of the Clouds, and Two-Weapon Fighting.

Furthermore, in regards to the Heroic Powers feat, page 41 says, "At the game master's option, if there will be little or none of the expected magical gear during a campaign, all characters might be allowed to gain this feat for free at 2nd level." If this is the case for Zidi, then she does not count this feat for her total earned for her levels, meaning she is down two, not one.

So, Zidi needs either one or two more feats added...


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2003)

To make matters worse, with the release of 3.5e, she doesn't even need Ambidexterity anymore.  So I gave her Power Attack and Improved Bull Rush.  I think it'll be fun when she rams someone and knocks 'em back twenty feet.

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Alzrius (May 30, 2003)

Rianna Soliogn, aka Gale, has a mistake in the beginning of her stat block where her levels/classes are listed.

It reads, "Rianna Soliogn, 6th/24th Elvish Druid/Fighter/Hero"

For one thing, her race should not be listed in the above line, since the placement is confusing, and it is already listed correctly below, between the listing for her gender and CR.

Secondly, of course, is that she should only have two classes listed, since she only has two sets of levels. Given that her hit points are "6d8+24d4+150" we can ascertain that the "Fighter" listing in her class/level line is in error, since the 6d8 is the Druid hit dice, the 24d4 is the Hero hit dice, and the 150 hp is from her Con bonus.

Incidentally, the correct way to list hit points is to present bonus hp from Constitution with each group of class hit dice, not altogether at the end (all of the NPC statistics in the book have this done, and, in some cases, hit dice of different classes is also added together when the die value is the same). E.g., Gale's hit dice line should read, "6d8+30 plus 24d4+120; hp 236".

Gale's hit points are also very slightly off. 6d8 is an average of 27 hit points (4.5 times 6), and 24d4 is an average of 60 (2.5 times 24). Add that to 150, and the result is 237, not 236. Assuming Gale was given maximum hit die for her first level like a PC, then her hit point total should be either 240 (first level was Druid) or 238 (first level was Hero).


----------



## RangerWickett (May 31, 2003)

Hmm.  Well, the class level thing was fixed, but the hit point issue is something I don't feel up to fixing.  

Or more accurately, we're busy doing stuff in the private forum with regards to FCTF, and I'll wait 'til we clear that up before I try to make anymore revisions.


----------

